# The Latest From the She Shed



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

... Where Estrogen is fluent. LOL (Love that sign!!)

So I keep finding things I want to make, and things we need to make. First, I found a laptop stand on that cursed Pinterest. After searching through numerous sites, I finally found a picture that I could use to make a template. This is my knockoff of what I found. The band saw worked like a charm cutting it. SO glad to have it up and running again! 

Second, the headphone stand I found (also on the cursed Pinterest) but this one took a lot more work to get a workable template. This is my knockoff of the one at where I get the feeling the girl got her idea, as well. She drew hers, I got the picture and took the dimensions. Made this for Ken and my WorkTunes headset, since he commandeered them; staking permanent claim to them. Might as well have a stand to go with them... *shrug*

Finally, Ken has his allotted section of the workshop just about done. We made the cordless drill station for him today. As everyone knows, I don't have a table saw, so the cuts were freehand, and sorry to say, not perfect, and I screwed up; I forgot to have Ken set the two outside braces in 7/8", so when we went to put in the last one, needless to say, the space was a bit off. That's when it hit me: Oh sh*t I forgot to set the braces in! Well, Ken decided he wasn't going to go through and remove them all, so we removed the one end, and inset it to the proper width.. He said he'll use it to hang something off the edge.

Oh yeah! Last weekend we finally got my accent wall done. Only been waiting like three years! We went to Menard's when we got our stimulus, and I decided it was time to get my wall done. I bought three different colors of American Plank, two boxes each. It took about 6 1/2 hours (basically because my miter saw was too heavy to move to the deck, so every piece, once measured had to go out to the shed, and be cut. ) I have enough left over to do the super small wall in my hallway, if I take a mind to it. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really nice work Barb. Really liking the Dewalt storage idea to


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Really nice work Barb. Really liking the Dewalt storage idea to


Thanks, Rick. I got an order to make another headphone stand tonight. Whodda thunk it?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Barb...very neat shop, too...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

All nicely done, Barb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great ideas, on the headphones and laptop stands, Your organizing is looking good too. I am still undecided about the wall, Hmmmmm
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

way cool Barb...
you're really shinning....


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice Barb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Good to have things to be doing. Looks like you're keeping busy. The laptop stand looks nice and functional. You have some talent there. It appears you've managed you space very well. Have you considered a contractor saw or maybe a track saw? Wouldn't take a great deal of space and can be stored out of the way.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@sreilly my circular saw is cordless. Don't know if you can use it with a track?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Great ideas, on the headphones and laptop stands, Your organizing is looking good too. I am still undecided about the wall, Hmmmmm
> Herb


Thanks, Herb. As for the wall, this kind of wall isn't everyone's cup o` tea, but the look changes with the colors you choose, too. There's a lot of color combos out there to play with. Personally, I was thinking a light oak instead of the gray in there, but it wasn't available. The only other color at this store was white, and I definitely didn't want that. 

There was also another brand there that was pre-cut and ready to hang, but one: it was from China, and two, at least with this company, while it would take a little more work, I was able to pick the colors. I have gray backsplash in my kitchen, and figured once the wall was done, it kinda tied in, as well, I guess.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice work as always Barb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> @sreilly my circular saw is cordless. Don't know if you can use it with a track?


Maybe not a track but definitely a straight edge. But blade shape/quality will make a difference in the quality of cut. There's an old trick of using painters tape over the place your cutting to eliminate/reduce splintering. You could try a straight edge and tape both sides of the intended cut. I use a sheet of foam insulation, in my case 2", under the wood and set the blade depth for just over the thickness of the wood. In my case if I'm cutting say 1" wood I set the blade for 1-1/4". 1/4" into the foam hurts nothing and the foam can be used for a long time. If needed clamp the straight edge. Double check the mark and blade before cutting. You need to set the straight edge for the width of cut and the offset of the saw base. Do this once for both directions, put a piece of tape on the top side of the base and write down the offsets for next time. If you're making a cut for 10" width and the wider offset is 3" you'll need the straight edge at 7" from the edge of the board. Easiest way is to make several test cuts and measure or simply mark your cut line and back the saw off manually until the blade is on the cut line. Secure and measure for future use. Hope this makes sense as I'm doing this in my head.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice work as always. Need to make me a headphone stand.


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

roxanne562001 said:


> Nice work as always Barb


- I agree. 

- re: the protruding edges, I can see a few small slots there to capture all those small 4-6" ratchet bar clamps I have that now reside in tangled mess in a drawer. Or just simply clamp them on the edge. 

- ebill


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool as always.Barb.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone's been busy. Nice work Barb.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> @sreilly my circular saw is cordless. Don't know if you can use it with a track?


Hi Barb, in principle, yes. I use my DeWalt cordless with a track (both recent acquisitions, the track is a cheapy but from Wolfcraft - not total junk). What you need to establish is whether the sled that rides on the track can accommodate your saw. My only complaint about the sled I have, is that it is rather flexible plastic - can be displaced upwards on manmade thick boards (e.g. formica countertops) - leading to cuts which are not necessarily perpendicular to the surface of the board. 

I will probably take a leaf out of Theo’s book, and make my own sled in due course.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They all look great. I like the wall, if we had the money we would do the bedroom in knotty pine.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Neat head phone storage. Suggest you put your picture in the center hole so that Ken will not try to adopt it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

bfblack said:


> Neat head phone storage. Suggest you put your picture in the center hole so that Ken will not try to adopt it.



lol nope. I can't say what he would do with the picture I put in there... nope nope nope :haha:


----------

